

Grid Beam is Erector Set meets IKEA - hugs
http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57440288-296/after-more-than-30-years-grid-beam-modular-construction-system-comes-to-market/

======
NonEUCitizen
There's also 80/20 T-slot system ( <http://8020.net/> ), which is industrial
strength. And like BitBeam is a miniature version of Grid Beam, there's
MicroRax ( <http://microrax.com/> , they were also at Maker Faire).

